

U.S. Fiscal Outlook 'Negative' - kachhalimbu
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/04/18/135512577/standard-and-poors-u-s-fiscal-outlook-negative

======
kongqiu
Well, S&P are never wrong...
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2007/11/09/wachovia-rating-
sa...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2007/11/09/wachovia-rating-sandp-
idUSWNA380820071109)

Oh wait.

